# Obscure films from the 70's, 80's?



## Punnchy (Apr 6, 2016)

I recently remembered finding a film that was really odd to me, that I had seen at an age I shouldn't have much earlier in life. The film's name is *Heavy Traffic* and it's an animated film with splices of real world scenes in it. I've also found other films that really had those cult following type appeals, like *A clockwork Orange* and *Heavy Metal*.

I've also seen The Who's *Tommy* and *Logan's Run*, both films made before I was born.

Does anyone have any films along those lines they would suggest?


----------



## Glider (Apr 8, 2016)

Lol, if you want a weird movie from the 80s just watch "Eraserhead"


----------



## Glider (Apr 8, 2016)

Glider said:


> Lol, if you want a weird movie from the 80s just watch "Eraserhead"


Or it's not from the 80s but it's still old


----------



## Drayx (Apr 9, 2016)

What kind of movies are we talking about? Is it just about time period, or being strange and unique? 
There are some amazing films of course, but placing Clockwork Orange right next to some juvenile oddity (if somehow funny) seems unfair...


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 9, 2016)

Drayx said:


> What kind of movies are we talking about? Is it just about time period, or being strange and unique?
> There are some amazing films of course, but placing Clockwork Orange right next to some juvenile oddity (if somehow funny) seems unfair...


Are you referring to Heavy Metal or Heavy Traffic? And in what context are they juvenile?


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 9, 2016)

Anne Hall, one of the best movies of all time! A classic for film buffs!


----------



## Somnium (Apr 9, 2016)

2001 Space odyssey. I still don't get it


----------



## Drayx (Apr 9, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Are you referring to Heavy Metal or Heavy Traffic? And in what context are they juvenile?



I was talking about Heavy Metal, which I happened to see a few weeks ago. The other one I haven't watch.
The movie is certainly not appropriate to kids, however it is also so shallow in its contents that I cannot say that it is an adult movie.
It's full of sexism, chauvinism, violence and boring plots. The main antagonist is your  usual out of fairy-tales evil orb, with no interesting explanation to its nature.
The aspect of science-fiction is almost meaningless, the actions of the characters are obscure and mechanical, and I can go on and on...   
The only reason to see it, is because of the old-time drawing technique and the bizarre atmosphere of the whole creation (if you can shout your mind out, you can survive this somehow).


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 9, 2016)

This is spinal tap .. Freakin comedic 1980s film. It's not as popular as it should be.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 9, 2016)

Drayx said:


> I was talking about Heavy Metal, which I happened to see a few weeks ago. The other one I haven't watch.
> The movie is certainly not appropriate to kids, however it is also so shallow in its contents that I cannot say that it is an adult movie.
> It's full of sexism, chauvinism, violence and boring plots. The main antagonist is your  usual out of fairy-tales evil orb, with no interesting explanation to its nature.
> The aspect of science-fiction is almost meaningless, the actions of the characters are obscure and mechanical, and I can go on and on...
> The only reason to see it, is because of the old-time drawing technique and the bizarre atmosphere of the whole creation (if you can shout your mind out, you can survive this somehow).


lol This is the best description of Heavy Metal I've ever heard xD

Yeah, the main villain was just there in an attempt to draw some common factor between each story. Heavy Metal, like you said, is just a collection of works from various artists centered around a common theme. But as far as the OP listing Heavy Metal alongside A Clockwork Orange I assume it's because of its cult following.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 10, 2016)

You'd love my movie collection.
But you can't come to my house.
Nah nah nehnah nah.
>:3c

Is this obscure? I guess so.
Try _Mean Streets_ from the 70's. It's Martin Scorsese's first movie and one of my personal all-time faves.

If you like that, come back and I'll give you another hit.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 10, 2016)

Drayx said:


> What kind of movies are we talking about? Is it just about time period, or being strange and unique?
> There are some amazing films of course, but placing Clockwork Orange right next to some juvenile oddity (if somehow funny) seems unfair...


It's about both, movies that are generally older then I am, that people wouldn't call the best films of the time. There's a list of movies I've seen that has some 100 plus titles from those days that are disturbing or worse. Instead of just consulting that list, I'm more interested in finding out the ones that people like. If you've seen Fritz the Cat, then you've seen some of the creative talent behind heavy traffic at work. The animation for heavy traffic is much worse then that of the heavy metal films.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 10, 2016)

Buckaroo Banzai.
This bizarre Sci-Fi gem was a box-office failure and a train wreck of a film, but it gave us Christopher Lloyd (who would go onto play Doc Brown), Peter Weller (who was later Robocop), Jeff Goldbloom, and Clancy Brown. Rue Paul and John Lithgow were in it, too.


----------



## Acidwrangler (Apr 10, 2016)

Artsy cult movies: I second Eraserhead, and fantastic planet is pretty wild.

Im not sure what you are looking for, but just about anything with Jeff goldbloom is good (the fly, vibes) pink Floyd the wall, repo man. I suggest opening people's movie lists on IMDb and browsing threw, I find gems that way all the time


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a soft spot for trash science fiction, so I like Nemesis 2 which I found at a thrift store. It's about how humans lost the Cyborg Wars and are slaves to the cyborgs.


----------



## ~T.K~ (Apr 12, 2016)

Two of my favorite films "Re-Animator" and "Sleepaway Camp". (Very corny horror movies, but I love them!)


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 12, 2016)

Wizards is an animated movie I am going to try and watch. It's not that obscure though. If you know about the animated LOTR movie, the first one, that was the same director. The premise of this looks really good.

Here's wikipedia Wizards (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 12, 2016)

~T.K~ said:


> Two of my favorite films "Re-Animator" and "Sleepaway Camp". (Very corny horror movies, but I love them!)


o: I'm filled with useless knowledge of obscure corny horror movies. Such as:





Return of the Family Man. This movie is so corny that it wasn't even a sequel. Return of the Family Man was the first and only movie in the franchise XD


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

The Wraith
Charlie Sheen stars as a vengeful spirit in a futuristic car, hell-bent on revenge.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 2, 2016)

Puma Man
Zaat
The Incredible Melting Man
(MST3k used to be my favorite show)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 2, 2016)

If you like cult films, look into Troma.
They've made films like The Toxic Avenger.

Kind of a B-movie super hero flick with lots of gross stuff and crude humor


----------



## Abra (May 3, 2016)

Mirrormask....it's a Jim Henson move like Dark Crystal.


----------



## Osrik (May 5, 2016)

I can help you in the sci-fi department:

Flash Gordon: I don't know what you consider obscure, so you may have already seen this, but it is in my consideration the best "so-bad-its-good" movie out there after Plan 9 From Outer Space. It's a super flashy and retro sci-fi film with a soundtrack by Queen.

Starcrash: this one is more obscure: It is a low budget rip-off of Star Wars, containing poor acting, a bizarre plot, nonsensical dialog, and truly horrible props and special effects. In short, it is a thing of beauty, and near the top of my list of favorite bad movies. If you have ever dreamed of seeing David Hasselhoff fight stop-motion robots with a lightsaber, your prayers are answered:


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2016)

life


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 7, 2016)

A horror film called The Stuff, it's about a man finding white goo in some rock that apparently tasted really good, so he starts to sell it on the market, and things go awry.


----------



## Fafnir314 (Jul 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> 2001 Space odyssey. I still don't get it



There is an excellent discussion and lively debate on Amazon about the meaning of this film. Try this link; read the original review _and_ all the replies, if you can. It won't answer all your questions, but it's a good place to start.

Amazon.com: Scott Barnes' review of 2001 - A Space Odyssey


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 18, 2016)

Short Circuit. I wouldn't say it's a _great _movie but it's worth a watch, cute in it's own respect.


----------



## Fafnir314 (Jul 18, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Buckaroo Banzai.
> This bizarre Sci-Fi gem was a box-office failure and a train wreck of a film, but it gave us Christopher Lloyd (who would go onto play Doc Brown), Peter Weller (who was later Robocop), Jeff Goldbloom, and Clancy Brown. Rue Paul and John Lithgow were in it, too.



A Collector's Edition Blu-ray is being released in a month. You can pre-order it from Amazon (see link), or direct from Shout! Factory.


EDIT: For some reason, the link won't print out, so just Google "Buckaroo Banzai" and "Amazon".


----------



## Lonk Chase (Jul 18, 2016)

Last Action Hero on Netflix.
Basically a Movie Movie of Terminator and etc.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 18, 2016)

Big Trouble in Little China.
It's got all the 80's cheesiness you could ask for.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 19, 2016)

Really don't know what we are considering obscure (A Clockwork Orange was brought up, and that's pretty much a well known, well received cinematic milestone....)
But if you want to search, try "Trailers From Hell". Go to the website, click on Genre, or "Guru". Pretty much, it's cult (and some mainstream) filmmakers talking about, well, trailers. It's a great way to find films that may have been overlooked, or find something out about a filmmaker or film you may not have known.

Being a huge film snob, I'm constantly wishing for the opportunity to fellate Guillermo Del Toro. So, I click on "Guillermo Del Toro" and look at the trailers he's done commentary on.  So, I click on his commentary for "Dead and Buried."







Great way to find movies you might not have known about.

Anyway, here are some cult films that I recommend. no comment on how obscure they are, but I don't think these have been mentioned (though if I recommend one that has been, I apologize).

Phantom of the Paradise- Stylish Horror Musical Featuring the Great Paul Williams. Imagine Rocky Horror Picture show with style and narrative cohesion.

Shock Treatment- Have to mention it because I mentioned Rocky Horror. Sequel to Rocky Horror. I like it better. The Production Design is better, the music is just as good, and the narrative is a lot smoother.

Brother from Another Planet- Can't claim to be a film snob without naming at least ONE John Sayles film. Strange little low budget film about a runaway Alien slave who comes to Earth... Unable to speak but with an uncanny ability to fix electronic devices, he becomes well loved and trusted by the people of Harlem, where he silently observes various forms of racial and class discrimination. The plot seems absolutely absurd, but everything works thanks to a great screenplay and even better performance from Joe Morton.

Never to Young to Die- So I've been recommending movies that are "Good" or at least have some artistic merit. No. This is an Action movie starring John Stamos and Vanity (and Gene Simmons) where they have a five minute long "Seductive Apple Eating" sequence that ultimately requires Stamos to go back to the kitchen and grab another Apple.

Coonskin- If your going to bring up Heavy Traffic (as somebody already did) you also have to bring up Coonskin. It's Ralph Bakshi's magnum opus. A subversive take on the B'rer Rabbit Stories, and a hilarious Riff on racism in America.

House- No Description. Just watch the Trailer.






BECAUSE FUCK REALISM.


----------



## Glider (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey duudeee! Necromantic and David Lynch early short films?
Those Lynchy shorts scare the shit Ottawa me srsly


----------

